# Eleaf Melo 300 Performance Sub-Ohm Tank



## Rob Fisher (26/1/17)

*Eleaf Melo 300 Performance Sub-Ohm Tank*





Eleaf's Melo 300 Sub-Ohm Tank is the first extreme performance orientated atomizer from Eleaf, capable of an absolutely staggering 300W maximum output. Building upon the classic Melo platform, the Melo 300 features a clean and universally compatible look and design. The marquee feature of the Melo 300 is the new Eleaf ES Sextuple Coil Structure, an extreme performance orientated wide body chassis design that is rated between 100 and 300W, allowing for exceptional maximum range. Each ES Sextuple Coil features a three coil section design with parallel vertical coils in each section, with an ohm rating of 0.17 ohms. The ES is unique in it's full wicking design, allowing for greater maximum saturation as compared to other performance orientated coils. Available in two variations, a 3.5ml and a 6.5ml, both of the Melo 300 editions measure 26mm in diameter and are filled via a retractable and sliding top fill system that exposes a single large fill port for convenience. Airflow feeds into this high performance atomizer through dual 13mm by 3mm airslots located at the base of the chassis providing ample airflow all the way up to the ES Sextuple Coil's 300W maximum. With a clean and simple design, an efficient top fill system, and incredibly capable coil structures, Eleaf's Melo 300 Sub-Ohm Tank brings unrelenting performance in an affordable platform.

*Product Features:*

26mm Diameter
Retractable and Sliding Top Fill System
Easy One Handed Opening
Snaps Open/Close
Available in Two Sizes
3.5ml
6.5ml


ES Sextuple Coil
0.17 ohm
100 to 300W
Reverse Sandwich Design
Dual Parallel Configuration per Coil
Organic Cotton
Three Large Wick Cutouts


Dual Adjustable Airflow
13mm by 3mm

12.5mm Delrin Drip Tip
Gold Plated Contact
Stainless Steel and Glass Construction

*Product Dimensions:*

3.5ml Edition
26mm by 55mm

6.5mm Edition
26mm by 60mm


*Product Includes:*

One Eleaf Melo 300 Sub-Ohm Tank
Two 0.17 ohm ES Sextuple Coils
Spare Parts Pack


----------



## Stosta (26/1/17)

26mm diameter!

It does look fun though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

